# RV for the medical category



## schart28 (30 May 2007)

I am not too familiar on the procedure concerning the attribution of a permante medial category.

I am correct to assume that at the RV, I will be questioned of any problems I may have. This is where one notes all problems related to the forces. In turn all of this information will be provided to D Med Pol in order to give the medical category. Is that correct? Is there anything else to know about this process?


----------



## Bigmac (31 May 2007)

I am assuming that you were already on a couple of temporary categories first?  Once the MO determines that a chronic medical condition is not going to resolve then the temporary category (T Cat) changes to a permanent category (P Cat). The MO makes a recommendation of P Cat then sends your detailed medical form CF 2033 and Change of medical category form CF 2088 to next link which is Bde surg or Base surg. The B surg will agree with the MO or recommend another P Cat then forward to Director of Medical Policy ( D Med Pol) for approval. 
       D Med Pol will convene a board to determine if the recommended P Cat is correct for your condition. They will decide your final permanent category and will draft a statement detailing your Medical Employment Limitations (MEL). They will also put your final P Cat on your CF 2088. This process can take as little as 6 months to a year or more to complete due to high numbers of files to review and limited staffing at D Med Pol. 
       D Med Pol will then send your original CF 2088 and the MEL statement to Director of Military Careers Administrative Review Medical (DMCARM). A copy of your CF 2088 and MELs and original CF 2033 will be sent to your medical records section with a statement that says your original CF 2088 and MEL statement have been forwarded to DMCARM. DMCARM are not medical they are administrative. DMCARM will convene a board with senior members of your trade and review your MELs. They must determine if you can still be employed in your trade with the new MELs. They must see if you are within the minimum medical standard for your trade and whether or not you breach Universality of Service. DMCARM will either decide to retain you in trade with restrictions, retain you in trade without restrictions, offer you another trade with lower medical standard or recommend medical release. This process can also take several months.
      Whatever DMCARM decides they will draft a letter with their decision and send that and your CF 2088 to your CO. Your CO will make his comments on the CF 2088 and you will sign form at bottom acknowledging you have received your P Cat. 
      Remember DMCARM gets nothing unless D Med Pol gives you a P Cat.


----------



## schart28 (1 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the info. I am only 4 months in my first T6.


----------



## Bigmac (2 Jun 2007)

If you are only on your first T Cat then don't worry. You can still go on a 2nd T Cat for another 6 months if the problem is still not resolved. At the end of a 2nd T Cat is when the MO must decide if you should get a P Cat. Good luck!


----------



## schart28 (3 Jun 2007)

Are you aware once you get your Per. cat, if you can put in a volunteer release to accelerate getting out. IE keep in mind that I am in the reserve. If that does not work what can be done to get out faster?


----------



## Bigmac (5 Jun 2007)

Your reading assignment is *CFAO 49-11*. It will answer your questions.


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Jun 2007)

schart28 said:
			
		

> Are you aware once you get your Per. cat, if you can put in a volunteer release to accelerate getting out. IE keep in mind that I am in the reserve. If that does not work what can be done to get out faster?



You can, but I highly recommend against it. I seem to recollect a message that stated that a 4C will not be converted to a 3B once the member has been released. That would change your release benefits. I'm not near the DWAN, so I can't get the exact reference.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2007)

You may also want to look up QR&O Chapter 15 - Articles for Release on this site or GOTO the CF site and look up QR&O Chapter 15 (Complete) on the DND site.


----------

